# Pure Michigan



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

January 29, 2012 approx 2:30pm This is what I am looking at, 4-6" fresh snow in 4 hours.








1 week later

February 5, 2012 approx 2:30pm FORE!!!! I still suck at golf in Feb.!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The Oct. storm we got 10"+ and it was gone in two days! Crazy weather.


----------

